# My first Gold Teardrop



## tcon1041 (Jun 25, 2012)

Here it is!


----------



## skeeter629 (Jun 25, 2012)

That is a very nice looking drop of gold. Can you let us know what you recovered it from and what process you used to refine it? Keep up the good work.


----------



## tcon1041 (Jun 25, 2012)

skeeter629 said:


> That is a very nice looking drop of gold. Can you let us know what you recovered it from and what process you used to refine it? Keep up the good work.



Thank you! I recovered it using lazersteve's guidance (via his website - thank you!) in the AP process. Original material was fingers from RAM.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 25, 2012)

Very well done for only 4 post since joining the forum !!


----------



## skeeter629 (Jun 25, 2012)

Well done. The only advise I would give is to get a hotter torch. You might get a MAPP gas torch from Lowes. It will do a very good job melting the gold.


----------



## tcon1041 (Jun 26, 2012)

Palladium said:


> Very well done for only 4 post since joining the forum !!



Thank you!



skeeter629 said:


> Well done. The only advise I would give is to get a hotter torch. You might get a MAPP gas torch from Lowes. It will do a very good job melting the gold.



Yeah, I found out quickly that just propane won't cut it!

Tommy


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice button and nice work.


----------



## rich_2137 (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice colour, hope your happy with it


----------



## tek4g63 (Jun 26, 2012)

I use mapp gas too and it works great. Well, it works great with the right torch. I bought one of the kits and it came with a almost rose bud type torch. It did the job for little stuff, but it was slow. I tried 3 other types of torches for mapp gas until I found the holy grail. I have had this torch for 12 years now. ( no I have not been refining for that long, I just liked melting metal as a teen ). This torch has a long straw type pipe with baffles in it that cause the gas to swirl like a tornado and two holes toward the back that atmospheric oxygen is pulled into and swirled together with the gas. If you turn the gas low on it, it actually whistles pretty loud. This torch uses less gas and melts gold very fast. I'll get a picture of it and post it later.

Great button, keep up the great work!


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 27, 2012)

tek4g63 said:


> This torch has a long straw type pipe with baffles in it that cause the gas to swirl like a tornado and two holes toward the back that atmospheric oxygen is pulled into and swirled together with the gas. If you turn the gas low on it, it actually whistles pretty loud. This torch uses less gas and melts gold very fast. I'll get a picture of it and post it later.


Turbo torch. 

Harold


----------



## tek4g63 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you Harold. I have owned it so long that I had forgotten what it was called.

Here is a picture. If your wanting to go with mapp gas, then this is the torch I suggest. It gets plenty hot enough for small amounts of pure good ( probably under an ounce ). It uses less gas than the others I tried, and melts faster so that is way less gas related to time burning. If I remember correctly I think I found it at a tractor supply store or a co-op. But it was so long ago I don't remember for sure.


----------



## joem (Jul 2, 2012)

I guess that's a tear of 24k joy, cry me some more please.
great job


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 2, 2012)

tek4g63 said:


> Thank you Harold. I have owned it so long that I had forgotten what it was called.
> 
> Here is a picture. If your wanting to go with mapp gas, then this is the torch I suggest. It gets plenty hot enough for small amounts of pure good ( probably under an ounce ). It uses less gas than the others I tried, and melts faster so that is way less gas related to time burning. If I remember correctly I think I found it at a tractor supply store or a co-op. But it was so long ago I don't remember for sure.



I don't think that was the tourch Harold was referring to.


----------



## tek4g63 (Jul 2, 2012)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> tek4g63 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Harold. I have owned it so long that I had forgotten what it was called.
> ...



I ok, I'm sorry then.. I still don't know what it is named then. The picture is not great but the baffles that you can kind of see looking down into the tube are in a slight spiral formation. I don't know what type of mapp gas torch other members use, you know the ones that use mapp, but this is the best mapp gas torch that I have ever used. Just my opinion. Of course I would prefer a real torch.


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 2, 2012)

How much ram gave you that Gold Teardrop? (in weight of full ram sticks, or fingers only)


----------



## jmdlcar (Jul 2, 2012)

I think it was about 4 ounces of fingers


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 3, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks!


----------

